#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Σχετικά με τη λήψη πυρήνων (καρότων)

## Xάρης

1. Ποια είναι η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία που ορίζει τις σχετικές διαδικασίες; 
α) Η εγκύκλιος Ε7/1997, 
β) το ΕΛΟΤ 344, 
γ) άλλο; 
Ποιο απ' όλα χρησιμοποιούμε;

2. Ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο ύψος των πυρήνων; 100mm κατά ΕΛΟΤ 344 ή 90mm κατά Ε7/1997;

3. Ποια πρέπει να είναι η συντήρηση των δοκιμίων; 

4. Τι γίνεται με την περίπτωση ενανθράκωσης; 
Θα πρέπει να αφαιρούμε κάποια cm από την εξωτερική επιφάνεια του δοκιμίου; 
Μήπως 2cm κι αυτά μόνο σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης ξυλοτύπου;

----------


## dn102

1.Mήπως τα 2 εκατοστά για εξωτερική επιφάνεια είναι για ενανθράκωση;.

2.Μου απαγορεύει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ευρωκώδικα; ακόμα και άν δέν έχει μεταφραστεί απο τον ΕΛΟΤ;

3.Η ενανθράκωση σε πυρήνα σκυροδέματος επηρεάζει την αντοχή του; αν ναι γιατί δέν αναφέρεται ;

4.Εάν κάποιος αποφασίσει να κόψει το ενανθρακωμένο κομμάτι και να κάνει έλεγχο αντοχής είναι λάθος, πάντα με τη προϋπόθεση οτι είναι οι αναλογίες Η/D εντός ορίων;
Ο Τρέζος αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά οτι αποκόπτεις το ενανθρακωμένο κομμάτι, καθώς και ίδια η λογική.

----------


## marsellos

Δυστυχως ειχα γραψει μια πιο αναλυτικη απαντηση που .. χαθηκε !
Υπαρχουν 3 "ειδη " καρωτων :
α) Τα καρωτα των επανελεγχων του ΚΤΣ-97/ 13.7, που μπορουν να οδηγησουν σε αποδοχη τελικως του σκυροδεματος.
β) Τα καρωτα της Εγκυκλιου Ε7 , που κανουν μονο ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ σκυροδεματος παλαιων κατασκευων και ΟΧΙ προσφατου σκυροδεματος που για διαφορους λογους δεν εγινε η ληψη συμβατικων δοκιμιων.
γ) Τα καρωτα του ΕΛΟΤ-344, που δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν για τους παραπανω δυο λογους.
    Ο προσδιορισμος της αντοχης γινεται με προτυποποιημενες μεθοδυς ελεγχου με πολλα κρισιμα σημεια πχ. αν υπαρχουν σιδερα ,ποιας διαμετρου, ποτε βγαζω τα καρωτα εξω απο τον θαλαμο υγρασιας , αυτα ειναι δουλεια του Διαπιστευμενου απο το ΕΣΥΔ/ΥΠΑΝ Εργαστηριου και ας μην αφιερωνουμε χρονο στις λεπτομρειες ελεγχου που αλλαζουν με την διαδικασια , ΚΤΣ, Ε7, κλπ
   Ερχεται τωρα και το νεο ΕΝ13791, που τα αλλλαζει ολα  πχ με το χ0,85, το C20/25  θα αντιμετωπιζεται σαν C17/21, κλπ
  Για την ενανθρακωση εχετε υπομονη  με το νεο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1, θα εχετε την χαρα να την αντιμετωπιζετε με τις νεες κατηγοριες εκθεσης στο περιβαλλον, XC3- XC4 (??) ,XS1-XS2(??) ποιος θα καθοριζει τα κριτηρια και τις περιοχες??

----------

Xάρης

----------


## dn102

Ο Α. Σακελλαρίου και Ι. Καλογεροπούλου  έκαναν μία σύγκριση στο Ε7 - ΕΝ 13791 και τη ΝΕΑ Ε7.Το ΕΝ13791 περιέχει  εκτίμηση της επι τόπου αντοχής υφιστάμενων ("παλαιών") κατασκευών.
Σε υφιστάμενες κατασκευές προφανώς θα γίνει εργαστηριακός έλεγχος χλωριώντων και βάθος ενανθράκωσης.Στη μελέτη ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ και επειδή δέν δίνεται λεπτομερώς κάποια εξήγηση, τα καρότα που θα ληφθούν δεν θα πρέπει , εφόσον μελετάμε την αντοχή του υφιστάμενου, να αποκοπούν απο αυτά τα ενανθρακωμένα μέρη;.

O EN και η Ε7 παλαιά δίνουν μία κατηγορία χαμηλότερη απο την ΝΕΑ Ε7

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Στη μελέτη ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ και επειδή δέν δίνεται λεπτομερώς κάποια εξήγηση, τα καρότα που θα ληφθούν δεν θα πρέπει , εφόσον μελετάμε την αντοχή του υφιστάμενου, να αποκοπούν απο αυτά τα ενανθρακωμένα μέρη;


Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα, τι κάνουμε σήμερα με την ενανθράκωση μέχρι να έρθει ο νέος ΚΤΣ-2013 ή όποιο άλλο κανονιστικό κείμενο;

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω πάντως, η λήψη δοκιμίων για τον έλεγχο υφισταμένου κατά ΚΑΝΕΠΕ γίνεται με τη χρήση της Εγκυκλίου Ε7 και μόνο!

Τη δε λήψη, συντήρηση και θραύση αναλαμβάνουν τα πιστοποιημένα εργαστήρια και εμείς δεν εμπλεκόμαστε πουθενά στην όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## marsellos

Απο οτι εχω ακουσει , υπαρχουν παρα πολυ αρνητικες κριτικες για τον ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ, απο εμπειρους μελετητες οτι ειναι γραμμενος απο "θεωρητικους" Ακαδημαικους , οτι ειναι ανεφαρμοστος , κλπ. Σε μια προσφατη δουλεια που με φωναξανε για ενα κτιριακο συγκροτημα που ειχε αναγκη επισκευων , η εφαρμογη του ΚΑΝΕΠΕ , ΓΙΑ "ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ" επιπεδο ελεγχου , απαιτουσε 255-330 θεσεις ελεγχου με εμμεσες 
μεθοδους κατι το οποιο εγω το εβρισκα , για το συγκεκριμμενο κτιριο, τρομερα υπερβολικο.

Η δουλεια Α.Σακελλαριου - Ι.Καλογεροπουλου , ειναι εξαιρετικη, και πραγματι η Εγκυκλιος Ε7 ,ειναι ξεπερασμενη και αν βγαινει η αντοχη των καρωτων 19,8 ΜΡα , δεν την στρογγυλευει στο C16/20,  αλλα στο ... C12/15!  Ετσι , παρα πολλα εργα ο ΕΣΠΕΛ τα εβγαζε C12/15, με συνεπειες για τους Ελληνες Εργοληπτες ,προστιμα ,κλπ. Να σημειωθει οτι απαγορευεται απο την Εγκυκλιο αυτη ο ελεγχος προσφατου σκυροδεματος και η αναγωγη της αντοχης για συγκριση μετην συμβατικη αντοχη ,διοτι η συμβατικη αντοχη προσδιοριζεται μονο απο τα συμβατικα δοκιμια και τους επανελεγχους του ΚΤΣ-97/13.7. Αλλα το Κρατος δεν ειχε αλλο τροπο να υποδειξει στον ΕΣΠΕΛ ,πως να κανει τους ελεγχους.
   Ενημερωνω οτι το νεο ΕΝ 13791 , φθανει να ζηταει 15 καρωτα, αποδεχεται επισημως την χρηση εμμεσων μεθοδων ( κρουσιμετρο, υπερηχοι ,εξολκευση ηλου).

Με τα ενανθρακωμενα , πρωτα μετρας το βαθος ενανθρακωσης με το διαλυμα φαινολοφθαλεινης, και μετα με καποιο ειδικο ,κανεις μελετη αποκαταστασης και προστασιας. 
Μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε και με το Εργαστηριο σκυροδεματος ΑΠΘ/ Καθηγητρια Κα Ιωαννα Παπαγιαννη ,2310-995783, η με αλλους ειδικους ( Βαγγελης Παπαδακης, που εχει βγαλει προγραμμα ), για να σας πει την τεχνικη του αποψη. 
Υπαρχουν αρκετα Εργαστηρια που κανουν τις μετρησεις. Διαλεξτε οχι το πιο φθηνο , αλλα οποιο εχει και Διαπιστευση απο το ΕΣΥΔ + και  Αναγνωριση απο το ΚΕΔΕ.

----------


## marsellos

Εχει δημοσιευθεί στον ΚΤΣ-2016 , η μεθοδολογία επανελέγχων , με καρώτα και έμμεσες μεθοδους ( Γ2.6) ,σελίς 18115 του ΦΕΚ/1561/Β/.6.2016.

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Το πρότυπο για την εκτίμηση θλιπτικής αντοχής μέσω πυρήνων σε prEn ώστε να είναι προσβάσιμο δωρεάν και χωρίς πνευματικά δικαιώματα

Το συνημμένο αρχείο αφαιρέθηκε λόγω παράβασης πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων του ΕΛΟΤ.
Μετά από ερώτημά μας στον ΕΛΟΤ λάβαμε έγγραφη απάντηση που μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει ότι:

"Η ανάρτηση σχεδίου προτύπου / τυποποιητικού εγγράφου στο διαδίκτυο, κατά τη διάρκεια της Δημόσιας Κρίσης και μόνον, μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με απόφαση / ευθύνη του οργανισμού τυποποίησης (εν προκειμένων ΕΣΥΠ/ΕΛΟΤ) και υπό συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις που θα διασφαλίζουν πλήρως τα δικαιώματα της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας (copyright)"

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## marsellos

Στον ΚΤΣ-2016 (ΦΕΚ/1561/Β/2.6.2016) , στους επανελέγχους με πυρηνες( καρότα) , δίνονται
3 εναλλακτικές λύσεις :
α) Λήψη 15 πυρήνων
β) Λήψη , κατόπιν κοινής συναίνεσης , μόνο 6 πυρήνων
γ) Εφαρμογή Εμμεσων Μεθόδων ελέγχου (NDT) , και λήψη μόνο 3 πυρήνων , στο χειρότερο
    σημείο , εκεί δηλαδή που θα πιθανολογείται η χαμιλότερη αντοχη απο τις μετρήσεις 
    Κρουσιμετρου, Υπερηχων, και εξόλκευσης ήλου
 όλες οι μετρήσεις σύμφωνα με το ΕΝ 13791.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Το οποίο EN 13791, αν και νομοθεσία το εμπορεύεται ο ΕΛΟΤ.
Και ο ΣΠΜΕ αλλά και το ΤΕΕ αποδέχονται την κατάσταση χωρίς καμία αντίδραση.

----------


## marsellos

ΣΠΜΕ και ΤΕΕ , δεν ασχολουνται με το θεμα αυτό , γενικά , με την τεχνολογία σκυροδέματος , υπάρχουν
αλλες προτεραιότητες , απο οτι οι ιδιοι λενε στις Συνελέυσεις , και συνεντευξεις (Ασφαλιστικο/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, Επαγγελματικα
 δικαιωματα, κλπ)

----------


## Xάρης

Ευτυχώς για εμάς δηλαδή με την τροπή που πήρε το ασφαλιστικό.
Η συμβολή του ΤΕΕ και του ΣΠΜΕ στη διαμόρφωση των διατάξεων του νέου ασφαλιστικού νόμου ήταν πολύ σημαντική.  :Γέλιο:

----------


## ay8airetos

Καλημέρα,
σε περίπτωση που θέλω να ελέξω την αντοχή τεσσάρων πλακών σε μια στάθμη, πόσα καρότα πρέπει να πάρω? Με τρία, όπως ορίζει ο κανεπε, είμαι οκ?

Σημ.: Ο έλεγχος γίνεται αποκλειστικά για χρήση του ιδιοκτήτη

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θα προτιμούσα έξι τουλάχιστον. Αλλά όπως είπες ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. ορίζει ως ελάχιστο πλήθος τα 3.
Αφού όμως είναι για πλάκες (δευτερεύοντα δομικά στοιχεία) και μόλις 4 λάβε 3 και χρησιμοποίησε αν θες και έμμεσες μεθόδους.

----------


## ay8airetos

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Ναι θα κάνω και κρουσιμετρήσεις

----------

